# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Tour du lich chau phi

## dulichn

Tour du lich chau phi

TOUR DU LỊCH KIM TỰ THÁP AI CẬP

Dubai - Ai Cập
Ngày 01: TP HCM - DUBAI 

Hướng dẫn viên Công ty Travellife sẽ đón Quý khách tại ga Quốc tế phi trường quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất khởi hành đi Dubai (Các Tiểu Vương Quốc Arập Thống Nhất).

Ngày 02: DUBAI

Đến Dubai, xe và hướng dẫn viên Tour du lich chau phi đón và đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Ăn sáng . Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan trong chương trình tour đi du lịch châu phi: 
• Burj Khalifa tòa nhà cao nhất thế giới cao 828m. 
• Đảo Cọ nơi được xem là kỳ quan thứ 8 của thế giới với các công trình độc đáo làm từ bàn tay con người.
• Tự do shopping tại Dubai Mall. 
• Thánh đường Hồi giáo Jumeirah: sự kết hợp kiến trúc hài hòa giữa phong cách thời trung cổ Ai Cập và Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ hiện đại. 
• Tham quan khu nội đô sang trọng nhất của Dubai dọc bờ biển Jumeirah.
Ăn trưa. 
Sau đó Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan: 
• Gold Souk: chợ nữ trang. 
• Spice Souk: chợ gia vị. 
Ăn tối nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

Ngày 03: DUBAI 

Ăn sáng xe đưa quý khách tham quan: 
• Khu Bastakia - ngắm nhìn Dubai với những tòa nhà có tháp gió được xây dựng bởi những nhà buôn giàu có.
• Bảo tàng Dubai - nơi trưng bày các công cụ vũ khí và các di tích của Ả Rập cổ xưa, tái hiện lại lịch sử của Dubai. 
• Trung tâm thương mại Emirates du lich paris mall. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội "trượt tuyết giũa sa mạc" (chi phí tự túc). 
Ăn trưa. Vào buổi chiều, Quý khách sẽ tham gia vào hành trình khám phá sa mạc Safari bằng xe đặc chủng. Quý khách có những cảm giác lần đầu khi trải nghiệm:
• Thử cảm giác trượt xe trên cát.
• Cưỡi lạc đà. 
• Ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn trên sa mạc.
• Thưởng thức bữa tối buffet thịt nướng BBQ và xem biểu diễn điệu múa bụng Belly trên nền nhạc Ả Rập truyền thống. 
Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


Ngày 04: DUBAI - CAIRO 

Ăn sáng . Làm thủ tục trả phòng.
Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách ra sân bay khởi hành đi Cairo - Ai Cập. ( 08:50 / 10:55 ).
Đến Cairo ăn trưa xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách và đưa đi tham quan: 
• Quần thể Kim Tự Tháp (Great Pyramid of Cheops)
• Viện Papyruss nổi tiếng thế giới, ở đây quý khách có thể xem quy trình làm giấy Papyrus của người Ai Cập cổ xưa. 
Ăn tối nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.



Ngày 05: CAIRO 

Ăn sáng. Xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa Quý khách đi tham quan khám phá tour du lịch kim tự tháp ai cập:
• Pháo đài Cairo 
• Nhà thờ cổ Al Moallaqa
• Nhà thờ Abu Srega
• Nhà thờ thánh Saint Barbara 
Ăn trưa. Sau đó Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan:
• Viện bảo tàng du lich hong kong Ai Cập xem các tạo tác và các di vật từ thời cổ đại, gồm các tượng từ các triều đại vua Ai Cập (chi phí xem xác ướp tự túc khoảng 30-40USD/xác ướp)
• Khan El Khalial Bazzar ngôi chợ cổ ở Cairo với những món đồ cổ và những đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ được chế tác bằng chính bàn tay tài hoa của những người thợ nơi đây. 
Ăn tối trên du thuyền sông Nile và được thưởng thức trình đêm trình diễn múa Belly Dance. 
Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


Ngày 06: CAIRO - ALEXANDRIA 

Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi Alexandria (cách Cairo 220km)
Quý khách tham quan:
• Pháo đài Qaitbay (một trong 7 kỳ quan thế giới cổ đại) được xây dựng vào khoảng năm 1480 bởi vua Mamluk Qaitbay,là di tích của ngọn hải đăng Alexandria. 
• Khu lăng mộ của Kom El Shokafa: công trình là sự hoà trộn giữa nghệ thuật La Mã và Pharaon.
• Cung điện Montazah của vị vua cuối cùng Ai Cập rộng gần 160 hecta cùng với khu vườn ngự uyển Montazah.
Ăn trưa, sau đó Qúy khách tham quan:
• Đền thờ Abu El Abass.
• Thư viện Alexandria.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Alexandria.

Ngày 07: ALEXANDRIA - CAIRO 


Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Cairo.
Ăn trưa. Quý khách tham quan:
• Step Pyramid of Zoser
TOUR MYANMAR ( 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM ) />• Memphis Old Kingdom
• Statue of Ramses II 
Ăn tối.



Ngày 08: CAIRO - TP HCM 

Xe đón và đưa Quý khách ra phi trường quốc tế Cairo khởi hành về Việt Nam.
Đoàn về tới phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất. Chia tay và kết thúc tour du lịch châu phi.



GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐOÀN

Số lượng

Giá tour/khách

10 - 14 khách

53.900.000 vnd/khách

15 khách trở lên

52.500.000 vnd/khách

    Phụ thu phòng đơn                  8.300.000 vnd


GIÁ BAO GỒM: 
• Vé máy bay khứ hồi. Thuế phi trường 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu (thay đổi theo giá báo của hàng không).
• Visa nhập cảnh Dubai, Ai Cập.
• Khách sạn 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng 2 người).
• Ăn uống theo chương trình.
• Phương tiện di chuyển trong quá trình tham quan khám phá tour du lịch kim tu thap ai cap
• Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù cao nhất là 210.000.000 VND/người/vụ ( áp dụng theo chính sách bảo hiểm hiện thời) 

KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 
• Hộ chiếu
• Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (nếu mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài)
• Phụ thu lệ phí visa người mang quốc tịch nước ngoài: 1.080.000vnd/ khach
• Cước hành lý quá qui định
• Tiền bồi dưỡng Hướng dẫn viên và phục vụ phòng khuân vác, điện thoại, giặt ủi, ăn uống trong khách sạn và chi phí sinh hoạt riêng,… 

THỦ TỤC ĐƠN GIẢN: 
• Chỉ cần 04 tấm hình 04x06, hộ chiếu còn thời hạn 06 tháng.

ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:
• Nếu quý khách thông báo hủy tour 30 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 10% giá tour.
• Từ sau 30 ngày đến trước 15 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 50% giá tour.
• Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 05 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 70% giá tour.
• Từ 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc). 

CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI:
• Quý khách có thẻ VIP được giảm 1,5 %.
• Quý khách có thẻ ưu đãi được giảm 1%.
• Nón và bao passport Travellife.
• Quà tặng đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi. 

LƯU Ý:
• Trước khi đăng ký tour du lịch Châu Phi xin Qúy khách vui lòng đọc kỹ chương trình, giá tour, các khoản bao gồm cũng như không bao gồm trong chương trình. Trong trường hợp Qúy khách không trực tiếp đến đăng ký tour mà do người khác đến đăng ký thì Qúy khách vui lòng tìm hiểu kỹ chương trình từ người đăng ký cho mình .
• Do các chuyến bay phụ thuộc vào các hãng hàng không nên trong một số trường hợp giờ bay có thể thay đổi mà không báo trước cho Quý khách.
• Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong trương trình trong một số trường hợp có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan như lúc đầu.
• Quý khách đặt cọc 20.000.000 VND ngay khi đăng ký tour.
• Trong trường hợp không đủ đoàn 10 khách thì 2 bên sẽ thỏa thuận lại giá cho đoàn dưới 10 khách. Nếu quý khách không đồng ý giá trên, quý khách có thể chuyển sang tour kế tiếp nhưng không quá 02 lần.
• Trong trường hợp Quí khách bị từ chối nhập cảnh tại nước sở tại thì trách nhiệm không thuộc về phía Travellife.
• Trong trường hợp bất khả kháng do thời tiết, thiên tai, đình công, bạo động, phá hoại, chiến tranh, dịch bệnh, chuyến bay bị trì hoãn hay bị hủy do thời tiết hoặc do kỹ thuật…..và tour không thể thực hiện tiếp tục được, Travellife sẽ hoàn trả lại tiền tour cho quý khách sau khi đã trừ lại các chi phí dịch vụ đã thực hiện như phí làm visa, vé máy bay… và không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường thêm bất kỳ chi phí nào khác.
• Quý khách từ 70 tuổi trở lên vui lòng đóng thêm phí bảo hiểm cao cấp (phí thay đổi tùy theo tour) và có người thân đi kèm. 

THỦ TỤC XIN VISA DU LỊCH CHÂU PHI DUBAI VÀ AI CẬP:
• Hộ chiếu còn thời hạn 06 tháng.
COMMERCIAL SERVICE - TRAVEL LIFE LIMITTED COMPANY
Head office  : 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM. 
TEL : +84.8.36022755;  + 84 8.36024415
Fax : +84 8.37672990
Brand office : 52/26 No 8 street, 8th eva, Binh Hung Hoa Ward, Binh Tan District
Nha Trang Brand Office : 8A - 23/10 Street, Nha Trang , Khanh Hoa
Tel : 058 3823305
Co-operate brand office :  16 - Hoc Vien Quan Y - 103 - Hanoi - Vietnam .
/Tel: (+84)4 3685 7276  - Fax: (+84)4 3685 760
website: http://dulichtvl.com - travellifevn.com


*Lưu ý: Post bài đúng mục lục chủ đề, không đặt link trong bài. Yêu cầu bạn đọc kỹ quy định diễn đàn trước khi post bài. Nếu sai phạm bài của bạn sẽ bị xóa mà không cần thông báo. Thân!*

----------

